# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ritme Verore

## sirena_adria

_Ritme Vere dhe Pershendetje pergjate stines me te bukur, rrezelluese, alegro & argetuese  !!!_ 

_NJE VERE SA ME TE BUKUR !_

----------

uDc (18-07-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## skender76

Perzemersisht per DI_ANA

----------

sirena_adria (27-06-2016)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Selena1



----------

sirena_adria (28-06-2016)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Selena1



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Selena1



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Selena1



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

bili99 (07-09-2018)

----------

